# Finally a proper shed



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Having only had these plastic garden stores for the past 12 years to keep all my goodies in. I was lucky enough to obtain a rather nice metal storage shed Its made by Biohort and is the Europa model. Of course with a new shed comes new racking and at last some sort of order.
















Need another set of racking for the other side now, and maybe some more shelves for the centre then hopefully everything can go in better order. Also means I have more space to fill up &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

What is the width in front of the shed?

What's in front of the gate?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What is the width in front of the shed?
> 
> What's in front of the gate?


What do you mean, what's the depth of the shed? If so it's about 86cm including the roof overhang. It's 225cm wide by 206cm tall.

That gate goes into the front garden and opens almost fully opens, it hits the concrete before the shed. Where the left side (as you look) there's about 2 inch drop as the concrete was raised up this is where my motorbike used to be in one of them pull over shelters and the floor had to be raised to level it.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just be careful in the really cold spells to not let any of your decent liquids etc... freeze up.

Nice space btw.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> Just be careful in the really cold spells to not let any of your decent liquids etc... freeze up.
> 
> Nice space btw.


All my stuff has been here for he passed 12 years, just in one of these plastic stores.lol as you can see, not so organised, living right by the sea temperatures are a little warmer, so I guess that helps. It's just the northerly winds that get you!

And I still got plenty of room for the car















Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks good - a definite improvement and looks to fit in very well :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

That ought to make like so much easier for you :thumb: - just be aware of condensation and resultant dampness when the weather goes from sun in the day to cold/frost overnight.

M/fibres etc might be affected if they're not stored appropriately.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Now we can see the full space couldn't you put a proper garage there?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Now we can see the full space couldn't you put a proper garage there?


Not really because of the angle I have to access it, kinda like parallel parking. Also it's not square, it's 5 meters along the fence to the house (behind my car) that narrows to about 3 meters just in front. I really want a full car port built but everyone I've had come out to quote me say the support post would need to go smack in the middle of my entrance, unless I had a full cantilever one but quotes for one big enough were £4k+


----------

